# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  buying pct's online legit?

## dan5568

let me start by saying im not asking for a source. i think its pretty well known the first page of google sites for buying AA's are scams, and any real online pharmacy needs a perscription. but i've heard its a bit easier to get things for pct such as nolva and clomid, i would think any real sources for those would need a prescription too though. i would imagine the legal consequences wouldnt be as bad either.. 26 year old man buying breast cancer drugs vs a box of deca ..anyone had good experience ordering such things online?

----------


## Walnutz

Banner in the top right corner, Ar-r .com has legit pct chems. Great products.

----------


## teddykgb29

ar-r has very legit chems and the shipping is fast.

----------


## Triple Stack

I concur, I use them exclusively for PCT products. Plus thier Cialis is cheap & effective!!!

----------


## tballz

> I concur, I use them exclusively for PCT products. Plus thier Cialis is cheap & effective!!!


Could not agree more....

----------


## Tyler694

Same. Legit and fast delivery.

----------


## AGRACE456

on the Ar-r .com wat does Liquid T3/Clen /Keto do for you? and are they legit?

----------


## tballz

T3/clen /keto combo that helps you burn fat.

Yes, all of ar-r 's chems are legit.

----------


## thane222

ar-r is good to go, legit research chems and the shipping is very discrete.

----------

